# Creative Zen Extra mp3 player



## ChickenGeorge11 (Apr 6, 2021)

My first post, Hi. I have the above mp3 player and it has worked well for many years, although since windows 7 or so the software "nomad explorer" won't work.
I have an old laptop with XP so I use that to talk to the mp3 player. It is not connected to the web but I can transfer stuff using memory sticks. My current laptop runs Windows 10 and doesn't recognise the cd with the nomad programme on and not the player if I plug it in. I like this player with it's 30Gb capacity and would like to use it with my current laptop.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you tried using Windows XP compatibility mode?


----------



## ChickenGeorge11 (Apr 6, 2021)

Couriant said:


> Have you tried using Windows XP compatibility mode?


I tried many times today but although I could load the software, it would not recognise the mp3 player even though it asked for it to be switched on. I was reading up on compatibility and I wonder if I may have to have a separate partition with XP running. Thanks for the suggestion I will keep trying.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Does Device Manager see the device when it connects?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Read the post dated Sept 29, 2017 in this thread
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...sfer-any/a68342b0-499c-4738-911f-018d6781f25a


----------



## ChickenGeorge11 (Apr 6, 2021)

Couriant said:


> Does Device Manager see the device when it connects?


Yes it does but I still cannot access it.


plodr said:


> Read the post dated Sept 29, 2017 in this thread
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...sfer-any/a68342b0-499c-4738-911f-018d6781f25a


I tried everything suggested without success so downloaded Drivermax and it now reports that I have a driver for the Zen. I am going to reinstall the creative software and see what I get. Thanks for all the help I will let you know what happens next .


----------



## ChickenGeorge11 (Apr 6, 2021)

My computer recognises my Zen Extra at last and I think I can manipulate the content without keeping my old laptop just for that.
Many Thanks for the help, I look forward to at least reading about the problems and solutions on this excellent forum, and I know where to come if I have any problems.

Regards

Mike


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Safeguard that driver by archiving it somewhere (USB stick perhaps) so that if the old laptop is gone, you'll have access to your Zen.
Fortunately our mp3 players (Clip+, Clip Zip and Office Depot/Max brand, Ativa) are recognized in Windows 7 because I'm always moving songs off and on the players and the micro sd cards.


----------



## ChickenGeorge11 (Apr 6, 2021)

That sounds like very good advice. How do I find the driver?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't run Windows 10 so I'll have to do some looking.

This looks to be the way to do it.
https://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-tip-back-up-your-third-party-hardware-drivers/


----------



## plankton23 (Feb 8, 2018)

Have you found the support page for that device.....there are some drivers and software for it. 
https://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?prodID=9288&prodName=ZEN+Xtra
But it sounds like you'll need to install it in compatibility mode like mentioner earlier.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

plankton23, please read post #2 and #3. Compatibility mode was tired and *failed*. The OP has the device recognized by getting a 3rd party driver. We are now in the process of archiving the working driver.


----------

